# Electric Locos....



## stonesfan (Dec 2, 2009)

Do they have a healthy following in the USA?

Up until the late 1990s, most enthusiasts couldnt really have cared less for them here. They were a real minority interest. But once numbers of the 1960s and 1970s built loco's started to decline, these types suddenly started to attract a bigger following. It even got to the point where class 86 and 87 locomotives on service trains were suddenly being mobbed by enthusiasts, where as before they were treated with the kind of contempt that multiple units are treated with.

I do like the AEM-7s and get plenty of haulage behind them when I'm over. Although will probably never get the chance to see a GG1 in action


----------



## jis (Dec 2, 2009)

stonesfan said:


> Do they have a healthy following in the USA?
> Up until the late 1990s, most enthusiasts couldnt really have cared less for them here. They were a real minority interest. But once numbers of the 1960s and 1970s built loco's started to decline, these types suddenly started to attract a bigger following. It even got to the point where class 86 and 87 locomotives on service trains were suddenly being mobbed by enthusiasts, where as before they were treated with the kind of contempt that multiple units are treated with.
> 
> I do like the AEM-7s and get plenty of haulage behind them when I'm over. Although will probably never get the chance to see a GG1 in action


I think there is significant following in the Northeast. I am not sure there is anything like that elsewhere in the country for the obvious reason that they are hard to come by elsewhere.

My favorite these days is the NJT ALP-46.


----------



## Phila 30th St (Dec 3, 2009)

I grew up riding these. Both on the NEC from Boston to New York (and rarely to Philadelphia or New Jersey) but also on the MNRR. Nothing new here.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 3, 2009)

if you want to see a GG-1 operate again then fork over the money. they need new transformers which were drained of PCB. + the locos have asbestos so that's a huge cost right there. it would cost so much to restore 1 to working condition that most non profits cannot afford it.


----------



## stonesfan (Dec 3, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> if you want to see a GG-1 operate again then fork over the money. they need new transformers which were drained of PCB. + the locos have asbestos so that's a huge cost right there. it would cost so much to restore 1 to working condition that most non profits cannot afford it.


Unfortunately I'm well aware that electric locomotives are considerably more expensive and complex to restore than a Steam loco or a diesel. I'm a member of the UK based AC loco group which has managed to restore to main line condition, a number of relatively 'new' 60s locos. However, the work needed was certainly not as complex or involved as a GG1 would require.

Theres an excellent video on youtube, which I'm sure all of you have already seen documenting the GG1, and its last year in service.

Must say its quite surreal to see how far ahead the USA was in the 1930s, when most of Europe was still fannying around with Steam.....


----------



## AlanB (Dec 3, 2009)

Even if one could find the money to restore a GG1 to working order, it's not like there are a ton of places where one could operate it. Short of building your own catenary and power converters, about the only place one can run a GG1 would be on the NEC and Amtrak isn't exactly known for letting tourist RR's operate on its track.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 3, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Even if one could find the money to restore a GG1 to working order,


Aloha

Ever since this thread came up, I have tried to guesstimate what a restoration would cost. And I have no clue. Consideration the age of the metal and the contamination from the cooling oil and insulating asbestos. I suspect, no I am sure it would be cheaper to build new from the ground up using modern materials and the plans from 1937.

Mahalo for encouraging the dream of a GG-1 phase 2

GG-1 aka Eric


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 3, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Even if one could find the money to restore a GG1 to working order,
> ...


my guess to restore is a couple million dollars.


----------



## George Harris (Dec 4, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> if you want to see a GG-1 operate again then fork over the money. they need new transformers which were drained of PCB. + the locos have asbestos so that's a huge cost right there. it would cost so much to restore 1 to working condition that most non profits cannot afford it.


It is not just the PCB's and asbestos. These things spent years being "run hard and put up wet". I have heard that many were beginning to show evidence of frame cracks and other structural failures. Metal fatigue will ultimately get you with any machine worked as hard as these were. Despite the gearing of these engines, for the most part the Pennsy was an 80 mph max railroad. It was only in their last years that these things really got to do 100 mph plus running.

I spent about a year working for the contractor building the WMATA yard and replacement Washington Terminal facility just north of New York Avenue in DC. It was beautiful to watch and hear these things wind up as the train cleared the Washington Terminal 30 mph restriction just after going under New York Avenue. The ultimate in power overkill was to watch one of these things bring out the two car Washington section of Amtrak's National Limited.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 4, 2009)

Assuming frame cracks and other similar structural problems weren't an issue, could a GG-1 be "restored" only with modern transformers and other equipment? Even if it wasn't quite the same as it was originally, it would still be serviceable.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 5, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Assuming frame cracks and other similar structural problems weren't an issue, could a GG-1 be "restored" only with modern transformers and other equipment? Even if it wasn't quite the same as it was originally, it would still be serviceable.


Sure, but who's going to to write that check? It would be a huge undertaking and cost a fortune.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 6, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming frame cracks and other similar structural problems weren't an issue, could a GG-1 be "restored" only with modern transformers and other equipment? Even if it wasn't quite the same as it was originally, it would still be serviceable.
> ...


Rich foamers.

Pass the hat around . . .


----------



## jis (Dec 6, 2009)

DET63 said:


> Assuming frame cracks and other similar structural problems weren't an issue, could a GG-1 be "restored" only with modern transformers and other equipment? Even if it wasn't quite the same as it was originally, it would still be serviceable.


Well, at what point does replacing the innards out with stuff that is nothing like the original cause the original thing to cease to be original in its restoration? If you just kept the body and changed out all the innards and replaced it with a modern AC drive traction motors driven by a modern power pack, would it still be a GG-1?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 6, 2009)

it would be a GG-2 LOL


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 6, 2009)

stonesfan said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > if you want to see a GG-1 operate again then fork over the money. they need new transformers which were drained of PCB. + the locos have asbestos so that's a huge cost right there. it would cost so much to restore 1 to working condition that most non profits cannot afford it.
> ...



Stonesfan, I am not an authority on locomotive history. However, I do not think we were that advanced in this country quite as soon in the 30's as it may seem.

I do not think diesels began appearing in regular daily service in this country until the late 30's.

Then the production of diesels (and many other things!!) was halted during WW2.

Diesels began multiplying after WW2 however.


----------

